# Onkyo HTS5300 problems



## robynrex (Jul 28, 2010)

I just hook up my onkyo HTS5300. I checked and double checked all the settings and I can't seem to get sound for my tv. the tuner works and I can hear sound from the speakers when on the radio but that is all. I have hdmi plug in the back for tv to the OUT like I read and that doesn't help. I also hooked up my PS3 and WII and those doesn't work either. The sound or video on it. I was told that if I hooked all my component to the back of my reciever instead of the tv that the video will pass through the reciever. I also can't get the onscreen menu to work. I spent 5 hours last night working on this to avail. Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks. 
Robyn


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you have an HDMI going from the output of the PS3 to the input of the TV?


----------



## robynrex (Jul 28, 2010)

I just have the non hdmi hook up on ps3. I am waiting for my hdmi cables to come in from monoprice tommorow.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There is no upconversion for analog sources (component/composite video) so it's HDMI switching only. In via HDMI, out via HDMI. In via Component, out via component.


----------



## robynrex (Jul 28, 2010)

so it won't work at all unless i have hdmi cables for ps3? the sound or audio? What about the tv. I have that hook up to hdmi


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, you need HDMI both in and out of the AVR.


----------



## robynrex (Jul 28, 2010)

I understand that but I only see one hmdi out for the tv to plug into i don't see on to plug in for the tv. Do you mean once I have the ps3 hdmi hookup and the tv hdmi both should work. Sorry if I sound pretty stupid but this is the first advanced reciever I have had.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If your TV supports audio return channel over HDMI, the audio from the TV will come into the avr over the HDMI cable running from the AVR's HDMI out to the TV's HDMI in. You should carefully read both your TV and AVR's instructions for setting up this feature.

If your TV does not support Audio Return, you'll need to run a separate audio cable, likely an optical cable, out from your TV into your AVR.


----------



## robynrex (Jul 28, 2010)

what if my tv doesn't have an optical cable. it has yellow red and white hookups and s cable but I don't remember an optical cable. The tv is an magnavox from 2006


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You TV will not support audio return then. Look for anything labeled "audio out". What connections do you have available to you?


----------



## robynrex (Jul 28, 2010)

there are audio out but just the yellow,red and white wires. I think I can't look at it right know as I am in college


----------



## robynrex (Jul 28, 2010)

if my tv doesn't support audio return can I still use my ps3 on the reciever and have it work?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, and use the Red (right) and white (left) to an audio input on your AVR


----------



## alg8er (Nov 16, 2009)

there is also a digital out on the PS3. You could run the yellow video to the tv, and a digital cable to the receiver. That would get you DD surround till you got your HDMI cable.


----------

